# We have been infiltrated



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Seeing new posters who sound a whole lot like foreign scripted BS.

Posts read like those computer generated spam emails or fake craigslist hooker adds.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Seeing new posters who sound a whole lot like foreign scripted BS.
> 
> Posts read like those computer generated spam emails or fake craigslist hooker adds.


Name them and I'll do my best to right this wrong...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

everyone who joined yesterday/day before?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The newest member is Puck. I just saw his intro.

How do I find the others who joined yesterday?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I tend to agree, Jak. The "teaching your grandmother to suck eggs posts", especially.

Who benefits? Are they just setting us up for future adverts?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The matches is an old pill bottle post is classically scripted. Grammatical errors and syntax consistent with bad google translation. 

something is off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I tend to agree, Jak. The "teaching your grandmother to suck eggs posts", especially.
> 
> Who benefits? Are they just setting us up for future adverts?


I missed this post, where it be?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, there are a few that are off.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I missed this post, where it be?


Both posts by Deaf3279. Apologies if you're a real human.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

could be a newbie to the Hellery trolling brigade - get ready for the invasion


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Both posts by Deaf3279. Apologies if you're a real human.


No, I believe Deaf3279 is a real person. In his intro posts, I noticed the same thing that might be misconstrued as computer generated which is why I asked him if ASL (American Sign Language) was his first language.

I have a very good friend who is from the deaf community. He was born a hearing child of deaf parents and has deaf siblings and relatives so he grew up in the deaf community but was a hearing person. He's in his late 70s now and is going deaf, ironically. But his first language was ASL.

He has introduced me to a number of his friends and family members who are deaf and I've learned a little about the communication differences in hearing vs. deaf people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay. Sorry, Deaf3279. As you were.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Slippy you really are a old softy .... Ha ha. I've p.m. deaf he lives a half hour from me and seams to be real. Cracking jokes and all.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

My family thinks I've been a little "OFF" a long time now....Could it be because I'm totally deaf and don't know ASL ? (Neither do they ROFL!)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Come on guys have you never known a deaf person? Translating ASL to written English is like a second language.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

insensitive bastards!!!! lol:beat1:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh it OK, You be fine. nothing see here, move along now. there no foreign infiltration.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Come on guys have you never known a deaf person? Translating ASL to written English is like a second language.


I have known 2. I do not know ASL. It was interesting watching someone try to translate at times. 1 of the funniest things was during a debate he shut his eyes and put his hand in his lap. The translate said " he's ignoring you". Yah I got that 1 and the finger just before made it even more clear. I got a good laugh and when he was ready to talk aging he couldn't understand why I was smiling. It had to be explained and then another round of laughs. Good times, thanks for making me remember that.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I took ASL in junior high as my "foreign language" instead of Spanish... right before I was shipped off to a boarding school in Mexico where I was required to speak Spanish. FML

I was unaware that written English was different to people using ASL though, that's interesting.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> I have known 2. I do not know ASL. It was interesting watching someone try to translate at times. 1 of the funniest things was during a debate he shut his eyes and put his hand in his lap. The translate said " he's ignoring you". Yah I got that 1 and the finger just before made it even more clear. I got a good laugh and when he was ready to talk aging he couldn't understand why I was smiling. It had to be explained and then another round of laughs. Good times, thanks for making me remember that.


I thought the middle finger meant cactus in ASL, or is that Australian sign language?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't say for sure but he and I both knew what he ment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The newest member is Puck. I just saw his intro.
> 
> How do I find the others who joined yesterday?


What the Puck? You guys gotta be kidding me?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, it's me ban me....

*Rancher*


----------

